# Broken bleeding blood feather



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

what do I need to do ?????
Jony broke a blood feather this time when it came out the bulb at the end didn't come out and it's bleeding. How can I get the part out to make it stop??


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Start by packing it with corn starch, flour, or cayenne pepper paste to stop the bleeding as much as you can. Then examine the piece that's left -- Can you grasp it with tweezers or needle nosed pliers? If so, you should pull it. If you can't grasp it and you can't control the bleeding, then you may need to take her to the vet to have it removed.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't grasp it. I'm gonna take her to where I got her to have them help. It broke right before the bulb part


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It does sound like you need someone to help, if you can't grasp it. Good luck, and keep us updated!


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

On our way now. Its was bleeding quite a bit  enough to flap her wing and get blood on me )
 scary for a new tiel owner. She has been pulling all her new wing feathers out. This one was one that was sticking out quite a bit past her clip job. We are trying to get them grown out a bit but one by one it doesn't happen. Thank u so much for the info!


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Great. Drive 25 min because they are supposed to be open till 5 and they are closed


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its ok  this just happened to me a month or so ago. i too was worried. but i packed the feather with cayenne pepper power and checked it three times a day for new bleeding. the feather stump still grew. once it grew out long enough, we pulled it. for now, keep the cayenne pepper powder in it. it also is a natural antiseptic plus pain reliever. it is the better option for you here 


this was the feather stump after we were finally able to pull it (a week later)











he busted the feather under his skin.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

That is soooo helpful Dally! Thank u for posting that pic! I'm willing to bet that is exactly what jonys looks like. I saw the feather and could tell that it broke right by the bulb at the end. Then when I looked for it On her wing i couldn't see anything. Almost like it is too short to grab. I didn't know that cayenne was like an antiseptic and reliever. I knew u could use it to pack it but that was all. Now at this point the bleeding a stopped but I can't really see that part of the feather to pack so I just put it on the area the best I could. PS: the place I went to today was closed because I thought it was Saturday! Omg what was I thinking... Been so busy I got my days mixed up


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

in your defense, it does feel like a saturday 

yeah i worried about tsuka too. its like a big hole in the wing. pack the cayenne in it 

we brought tsuka out on his harness, the one blood feather on his wing was not protected by other flight feathers because it grew in at the very end of the clipped feathers (this was why we imped him, to prevent it from happening again). but he flapped and it broke, and blood splattered everywhere too. we got him home, stopped the bleeding but could not get the rest of the feather. we stopped any bleeding if it happened again and kept using the cayenne pepper. he was on the cayenne pepper powder paste for a few days even after we pulled the feather, just to help with the pain.


so cayenne has some added benefits to it  it does soothe and fight infection and clot wounds. 

if you do not see the feather start growing out in a few days (it wont be ready to pull, but you will see the jagged edge of whatever is left start growing out of the spot the feather was at) or if she seems to be in a lot of pain or you see her not eating, or if you see signs of infection, then it warrants a vet visit for sure, and if she is not eating and you see signs of infection, these could be an emergency and she should be brought in asap.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok yes, that's where I packed it ..looks like a hole between the other 2 feathers. K so I did it right. That's whats going on with jony. Her wings weren't clipped super super short, but were clipped when I got her. I've been trying to have them grow out for her because I'm not sure if they were cut real young and not sure if she knows how to fly. Everyone has told me even if I did choose to clip that for right now let them grow and fill in. When they grow they are so exposed and easy to break.:blink:
Ok I will keep a real close eye on it. Ill monitor her eating too to make sure everything is normal. Man , this bird manages to get in more trouble than my 2 kids! Crazy bird.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

care to borrow tsuka for a few months? you will see how many blood feathers he can break during a molt! its never easy. once a few feathers grow in, you shouldnt see too many break  they will support eachother. it is because they are growing in unprotected, they are more at risk of breaking


----------



## BoogsWifey (Oct 1, 2012)

That's so scary!!! Poor Jony, tell her to be more careful!


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner (not that I could of done anything other than to offer comfort) I'm soo glad that you both have seemed to make it through this o.k. Keep us updated on how Jony is doing.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope your baby is okay. It drive me crazy that the Bird Farm is closed on Sundays and Mondays. 

If you ever have an emergency, I recommend the Animal and Bird Veterinary Medical Center in Norco.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry all! Just saw these. I actually had to work at work today. Haha! 
Dally, tsukas definitely a character huh?  i love reading your posts. silly bird 
Thanks all. She looks good today. Ate her food. The bleeding stopped and so far I haven't seen her tug at it too much. That cayenne pepper is a life saver! 
Clair: I know right! Seems like every time I want to go to get something it's Sunday or Monday. I can not for the life of me still fathom how I thought sunday was Saturday this weekend lol! I'm such a doofus sometimes. 
I heard about that place ! U go there? I'm going to look up all the contact info and take her there when needed. There's not many bird vets around our area that I have found anyways. Norco is only about 20 min from me so that place will work out nicely


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

That's the hospital we took Grigio to when he ate aluminum foil. 

When we first noticed he was sick, we raced to the Bird Farm, but (you'll probably guess this) it was a Monday. I didn't realize it until we were almost there and was hoping someone would be there anyway, but it was gated shut. My husband looked up a random vet for us in Corona, and we raced there. The vet had JUST left for an hour-long lunch break and the front office gals said they couldn't do anything for us, but they did recommend the hospital in Norco, so we raced there. 

Anyway, yes, we've been there twice - once for the original hospitalization and once for the follow-up visit a month later. I thought they were great.


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

well... all these stories about this worries me that it might happen to my birds... then it won't be very pleasant at all because my bird probably won't even let me near him when it happens... except if he/she or he eats aluminum foil.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

fastjosh007 said:


> well... all these stories about this worries me that it might happen to my birds... then it won't be very pleasant at all because my bird probably won't even let me near him when it happens...


This is why it's a good idea to practice toweling and restraining your bird when it isn't an emergency. Broken blood feathers are very, very common and if you can't control the bleeding, then you will have to pull it out.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Aluminum foil? Birds get into everything don't they! Stinkers. Well then that place definitely sounds like my new vet!  
Yeah josh. The blood feathers are common and like enigma says its good to be prepared. Since the incident I have practiced toweling and restraining her so I can keep an eye on the broken feather spot and so she trusts me. I'm lucky.. Jony is very trusting. I read up on what to do in case it happened but then I'm my worst critic. I second guess myself and got scared I would do something wrong in panic . I'm always scared ill hurt her wing. i learned a lot from the experience so I will feel more confident when I have to help her again.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's always scary, but learning by experience is the best way to do it with them. I didn't get really good at giving oral meds until last summer, when I had to do it for weeks and weeks.  You're doing a good job with Jony, and I'm sure she knows how lucky she is to have you.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Awe thanks enigma, that's much appreciated. When I went to get jony for my sons bday we thought long and hard for a couple months to make sure it would be a right fit for us. Never thought In a million years we would be so attached to a bird. They are so smart and loving. I'm a bird lover for life now! You all have been sooooo helpful! This forum and every member really has made it an enjoyable experience


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

How old is your son? My parents got my Sunny for me when I was five.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Aaron just turned 8. ( 3rd grade) He is the Best kid with animals. Always has been with everything from dogs, cats, bugs lol anything. Bless his heart his beta fish passed away last month and you would have thought the world ended. My parents live down the street and he called them to come over and say goodbye to it... ( it's totally NOT funny but I can't help but giggle because he makes my heart smile) you'd think jony is my bird with how I talk about her but he's even more addicted to her . Here's a pic of the goofballs ....


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't let those faces fool u though... They are both little stinkers


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Awwww, what sweeties!  I was like that too. EVERYTHING was about Sunny. My mom has hundreds of drawings I did of him, stories I wrote about him, and so on. It's good that you love her so much too, though, because I definitely think parents need to be involved for these little guys to have a good quality of life. Especially considering how long they can live. I'm so grateful that my parents kept Sunny and took good care of him while I was in college, because otherwise I would've had to rehome him. He lives with me now, but I think he still considers my dad to be 'his' person. He gets so excited when they visit.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh yeah for sure! That's why I thought loooooong and hard before I decided to commit and get a Tiel. I knew it would be a part of the family and since they can have such long lives I was WELL aware that she could end up being "mine" for a long time lol!! She has her cage in the living room and she just hangs out with all of us lol. Now that I think about it , it was boring before she was here 
Aaron does that too! Drawings, stories , all that lol
How old is sunny?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sunny is almost 19. He's my precious grumpy old man.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Holy moly! at that age he's entitled to old man grumpiness 
Well congrats, proves you take darn good care of that guy!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you.  We don't think he looks his age, so I hope that means I've still got a lot of years left with him.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

He looks like a spring chicken!  he ages well... Look at him standing all noble lol. Too cute


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

He says thank you.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

We got good at giving oral meds too. Poor Grigio would see us coming and just know what was going on. However, we did learn that he was much more calm about the whole thing without the towel.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I sent the above post not realizing there was another entire page of comments. We got Grigio for my daughter when she was 12, and he has turned out to be member of the family. If we take a christmas picture this year, he'll be in it. 

What a good-looking bird enigma.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

LOL about the xmas pic. we are going to do the same with jony. just to make the people we send the cards out to chuckle and get a kick at our new fam member hahaha! silly birds.


----------

